# Canon 350D wird nicht erkannt



## Gewürzwiesel (17. Mai 2008)

Guten Tag
Seit ich nen neuen PC habe gibt es Probleme mit meiner Canon EOS 350D.
Immer wenn ich die Kamera anschließen will kommt das Geräusch, dass eine Hardware angeschlossen wurde, jedoch wird sie weder auf dem Arbeitsplatz angezeigt, noch von Photoshop etc erkannt.
Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte? Ich habe bereits alle Treiber usw von den mitgelieferten CDs installiert.


----------



## akrite (19. Mai 2008)

...vielleicht hilft es zu erwähnen welches OS Du verwendest. Unter XP und Vista werden die EOS 350D/400D nur als tragbare Geräte, also nicht als Laufwerk, eingebettet. Jetzt hängt es davon ab, ob Deine PS-Version (?) mit "tragbaren Geräten" umgehen kann. Es sollte auch kein Problem sein, sofern sie wenigstens als tragbares Gerät erkannt wird, dieses dann über die manuellen Treiberinstallation (von einer Liste auswählen) in ein USB-Massenspeichergerät zu switchen.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hab WinXP und PS Elements 5...
Hatte ich ja vorher auch... und da hats geklappt.


----------



## akrite (20. Mai 2008)

also ein ganz einfaches XP-Problem : SP1/SP1a installieren oder nach SP2 den Hotfix (KB892050) installieren, letzterer kommt nicht mit den Updates aus den Super-Dienstagen (Pruuust). Evtl auch einen anderen USB-Port probieren.
Es handelt sich hier schlichtweg um das Erkennungsproblem von XP mit USB-Massenspeichergeräten.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. Mai 2008)

Okay danke.
Werd ich versuchen.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo Gewürzwiesel,

an deiner Stelle würde ich mir einfach einen Kartenleser mit Port für CompactFlash-Karten besorgen. 
Meiner Meinung ist der Zugriff um einiges schneller und es Probleme wie Erkennung entfallen.
Ich hatte meine Canon noch nie am PC, nur über CF und CardReader.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (31. Mai 2008)

Okay danke
Dann werd ich mir mal einen anschaffen


----------



## headhunter2000 (2. Mai 2010)

Die Anbindung der EOS 350 D unter Windows ist ausgesprochen mühsam, selbst mit den aktuellsten SP und den treibern von Canon.
Ein besseres OS wäre hier notwendig, wer aber auf Windows angewiesen ist, sollte einen entsprechenden Kartenleser verwenden um sich und seine Nerven zu schonen.


----------

